
Are Eggs Bad for Your Heart Health? - dr_
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/15/well/eat/eggs-cholesterol-heart-health.html
======
grwthckrmstr
Avoid eggs and eat hydrogenated vegetable oils + cheerios for good health

~said no healthy person ever

~~~
jm__87
It really drives me nuts that we have all of these innovative and brilliant
solutions for treating a number of supposedly preventable diseases, yet the
field of nutrition can't even agree on how we can avoid delaying onset or
preventing some of these diseases in the first place. The only thing we know
for sure is don't smoke cigarettes.

